# What vitamins do you give your Havanese



## Bona (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm just curious to hear what brand of daily vitamins do you give your dog. I have a 3 year old one and I've been giving her NutriCal, but not sure if it is good and if I should consider giving something else.

Thanks,
Katya


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would be careful giving any sort of vitamin supplimentation. Best talk with a nutritionist first. A lot depends on what you're feeding. Just as an example , this statement is from Sabine's site. " Excessive vitamin D supplementation can result in increased calcium absorption from the intestines. This can cause increased calcium resorption from the bones, leading to elevated levels of calcium in the blood. Elevated blood calcium may contribute to calcium deposition in soft tissues such as the heart and lungs. This can reduce their ability to function. Kidney stones, vomiting"
If you want to look into it, I strongly recommend her. Here's her site. It will take you to Better Dog Care. Quite reasonable . http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=main


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

are extra vitamins neccesary??


----------



## Bona (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you davetgabby. I'll check the website.

TilliesMom - I'm just curious if my dogs needs these vitamins whatsoever.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh, okay!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I give suppliments, but prescribed by Sabine, based on a consultation.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I think two safe things to supplement, if you want are multi vitamin and fish oil. For multivitamin, I really like Pawier. It is highly recommended by the owner of a pet supply store I frequent. The store makes its own raw food, carries lots of holistic dog and cat foods and supplements. The owner is extremely knowledgeable. Here's the link for the multivitamin.
http://www.pawier.com/
The fish oil I like was recommended by Dave, it's sea pet omega 3 oil. Here's the link:
http://www.seapet.com/index.php?cPath=61_65


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

juliav said:


> I think two safe things to supplement, if you want are multi vitamin and fish oil. For multivitamin, I really like Pawier. It is highly recommended by the owner of a pet supply store I frequent. The store makes its own raw food, carries lots of holistic dog and cat foods and supplements. The owner is extremely knowledgeable. Here's the link for the multivitamin.
> http://www.pawier.com/
> The fish oil I like was recommended by Dave, it's sea pet omega 3 oil. Here's the link:
> http://www.seapet.com/index.php?cPath=61_65


yeah the fish oil is probably a safe bet. I'm still not sure about a multivitamin.?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I asked Sabine her view on multivitamins. Here's her response..."Generally, no - especially not if a dog is eating pretty much only commercial food. I prefer targeting just what's missing, and not providing more of what's already plentiful."


----------

